# Who's horses have started shedding!? Hooray!!



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

My new QH has started but unfortunately my mustang is still a wooly mammoth :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Most of mine are starting to shed, I can hardly freakin wait!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

The arabs i met today are starting to shed and my new guy is lightly.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine are also starting to.. Can't wait to see what the newest one looks like.. Got him w his winter coat started  so it will be like christmas lol..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Both of mine have been slightly shedding for about a week, next month I predict will be the big "release".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I was scratching on Dobe today...and nearly had to cough up a hairball afterward.

Sucks because I ended up with white hair all over my black coat :?.

But, I _am_ looking forward to longer days and warmer weather.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Last time I was at the barn I was so heart broken my mare wasn't shedding. I actually went into denial and tried to scrape the fur off her!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Mine are shedding! Even last weekend after my ride with Belle, she had to rub her itchy, sweaty face all over me. She's getting itchy from all that hair! Even my old goat is shedding!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish my ponies were shedding ='(


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes mine have! They are starting to let go of that winter fluff! SOOO Excited lol! 

Even though shedding season is my LEAST favorite time of year....sooo itchy. Especially when it gets in the bra. I dig out my turtle necks and wear gloves and long sleaves when the hair REALLY starts letting go lol.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh yes! The horrible itchy scratchy after grooming, when it gets in your sleeves and rubs! So annoying!!

I have gotten a few huge hairy handfuls each time I groom him!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shedding!!? Pfumpfh! Mine are big fluffy fur balls in a barren wasteland of snow. Shedding shmedding


Shropshirerosie wanders off grumping about lack of shedding.......:evil:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My Mustang is a shedding mammoth! Huge handfuls of hair come out if you so much as run your hand over him. But he needs to shed too, because he has so much coat. He actually started shedding lightly in December and has been shedding full force for about a month.

But my mare and her 3 yr old son haven't started shedding at all. They are finer coated than the Mustang and have less hair to loose, so maybe that is why.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Boo Hoo . Not that mine have much of a Winter coat to shed and it brushes out easily, but the only thing shedding means is the beginning of the end of the good riding weather and that the weather that's too hot to have a nice ride in is just a few months away (and the start of the deluge of mosquitos, various flies, etc.... which will plague my horses and me is even closer).


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> Boo Hoo . Not that mine have much of a Winter coat to shed and it brushes out easily, but the only thing shedding means is the beginning of the end of the good riding weather and that the weather that's too hot to have a nice ride in is just a few months away (and the start of the deluge of mosquitos, various flies, etc.... which will plague my horses and me is even closer).


Just you hush your mouth. Glad that you get mainly nice weather while we get frost bite 60% of the year.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky lost about a bag full of fluff each time we groomed him!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Just you hush your mouth. Glad that you get mainly nice weather while we get frost bite 60% of the year.


:lol: I'll take the freezing weather (any day of the week and twice on Sunday ) vs days of 100 with 90% humidity (or even 95 with 75% humidity).

Grew up riding in Germany and spent a some years in New England back in the 80's. I can dress for the freezing weather and stay warm when I ride. The horses certainly don't mind a good ride in the cold (they seem to relish it....mine break through the ice on days in the 20's so they can roll in the pond), but there's nothing you can do to make the high heat bearable for riding. I'm certainly not going to go riding when it's so hot that you sweat in the shade and it feels like you're in a sauna (I could live with it, but I won't put my horses through it). Even so, I'd be ok with not being able to ride except at dawn for a couple of hours when it's only 85-90 (one of the two times of day when the mosquitos are at their worst though) if, in addition to the heat, there weren't a zillion mosquitos, a trillion yellow flies, a billion black flies and a million horse flies fighting over who gets to suck all our blood if we start out on a ride :evil:.
Oh, be thankful if it's cold enough to keep out the bugs 60% of your year 

Yes , if it wasn't for the fact that I can graze my horses all year I'd wish we had more northern like weather. Can't have it all though, so I'll suffer with what I have and make the best of it :lol:. Just miss out on a lot of riding during the Summer.
Nov will come again eventually and with it great riding weather (with no bugs ) for another 4 months.

Ah, but we digress from the topic of shedding the Winter coat (and have focused on what it represents :lol. The beginning your better riding weather and the end of mine.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine are shedding, and since its Still only Feb, we are going to be broiled this summer. They usually start shedding in March . wah.. I dont want 110 degrees heat


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope, Scout is still fuzzy! I want his pretty summer coat to come in :-(


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine have started as well. Time to put the fleece jackets away for awhile lol. I just hope they aren't jumping the gun, it's still a bit early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My Arab started about five weeks ago.

The three Walkers have started in the last week or so but mildly.

I hate to see big shedding so early as my area has been known to get a whopper of a last winter storm in March. The only snow storm I had to plow was the second week of March, in 2009.

That's saying a lot when one only lives an hour north of the Alabama border:shock:


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

I've barely seen a trace of shedding on any of the horses at my barn But I am so incredibly excited for summer you wouldn't even believe! Back to the outdoor arena, showing, and slick summer coats!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

No on is losing a single hair yet  and won't be for a while. They tend to start slightly in April up here. Luckily this year non of my lot got half the winter coat they usually get. I am kind of excite as I am hoping my now 2 year old varnishes out this year like his mum and can't wait to see what my now 1 year old looks like.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

No shedding here! Something to be glad about, because they'd freeze! I can wait


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I noticed this about two weeks ago. It's not very much, but I'll take it! My dog on the other hand is shedding like crazy. I have dog hair tumble weeds going through my place, can't keep on top of it.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

One of my 4 has started. I'm with Foundation Quarters though. Seems a tad bit early. Even here in TX we've been known to have that odd ball ice storm well into March. I was ready for spring back in December though! LOL!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> My Mustang is a shedding mammoth! Huge handfuls of hair come out if you so much as run your hand over him. But he needs to shed too, because he has so much coat. He actually started shedding lightly in December and has been shedding full force for about a month.
> 
> But my mare and her 3 yr old son haven't started shedding at all. They are finer coated than the Mustang and have less hair to loose, so maybe that is why.


My mustang could win the furriest competition at the local shows. And he hasn't shed a single hair! It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Running Whisper (Nov 30, 2012)

All of mine have They've been starting for about 3 weeks and my TWH has been slowly shedding since Jan. I'm so excited since I got him later in the year. And the funny thing is there's still a lot of snow on the ground.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My strange, freak-of-nature horse gets her winter coat about a month before the other horses and then sheds it out within a month and a half. So, most of her's has been long gone for awhile!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine has started shedding a bit for the past 2 weeks, but the past couple days he has been shedding A LOT. I got my horse in December so he was already super fuzzy, so I'm incredibly anxious to see what he looks like all shed out!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Well this is no fair.:-( Mine dont usually start shedding till mid april. :-( booohooo


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

My QH has started! Little by little everyday I am getting some off when I groom him!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

My mare is starting to shed and I also can't wait, as I first met her in late November, so already fuzzy. Can't wait to see her all shed out, particularly with all the flax she's been getting now that she's mine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mine are shedding too
Soon be time to break out the Shop Vac!!!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

My 2 year old QH filly is starting to, she started about 2 weeks ago, but it is getting worse now! I am so excited for spring!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Ugh, I am taking several tiny ponies' worth of hair off of Jax every day now! Although I am very excited to see his shiny new coat!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Copperhead said:


> Last time I was at the barn I was so heart broken my mare wasn't shedding. I actually went into denial and tried to scrape the fur off her!


Laughed at this xD I can just imagine you clawing at your horse 'YOUWILLSHED!!!'

My mini mare has just barely started shedding a little bit of her first layer of coat. I'm not looking forwards to my mini mule shedding this, because THIS is what I will have do deal with.









I just hope it DOES shed out nicely and isnt all course and icky like her donkey daddy's coat xD


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My Arab started to shed earlier this week. Yay for spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

No shedding here, yet. Doesn't usually start until mid-March.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think my doctor thinks I'm cracked. 4 or 5 years ago he asked me if I was getting enough fiber in my diet. I asked him if horse hair qualified as I figured I'd eaten several pounds since the horses had started shedding. I no longer try to shed them out. I was good enough to provide them with plenty of sand to roll in and it's up on a hill and the first thing to show up in the Spring.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine isnt  He has almost no hair to shed though!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I noticed Cody is starting .. Soon I'll start my secret recipe to help shed out.. I can't wait to give him a bath though he is a Dirty boy!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny is beginning to shed out. I curry him every night and I have to wack the hair out of it a couple times. I find it funny that his white spots has longer hair LOL. I can't wait to see how he sheds out. This will be the first time shedding out a winter coat and not a foal coat for him. I am sooooo excited to see what color my brownskin the s out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

Up here in Calgary it's still well below freezing at night, but my horse has definitely started to shed ... I can't wait to see what his summer coat looks like 'cause he already had most of his winter coat when I got him. Hoping it means we get another lovely summer!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Reeco only grew his winter coat in november and started shedding it early jan. It is still coming out. I'm not sure what he is shedding though because his winter coat is about a thick as most horses summer coat 

This is him in full winter coat

















If he starts shedding much more I'll turn the hoover on him!!!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Other than daily currying, any good suggestions for helping them shed out faster?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I am deadly serious about the hoover!! I've done it before!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

lol! The horse I learned to ride on was a sweet spoiled rescue who was vacuum'd on a weekly basis... I'm not sure if my silly ay-rab would stand for that!  Hmmm....


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

my mare always starts in January and I never understand why especially since this is ND and happens to be an arctic tundra of freezing cold wind with windchills in the -20s+ when it gets cold out. And yet, she has already started shedding haha but its AWESOME because you know what that means...?! THAT SPRING IS ON THE WAY AHHHH! 

random question about shedding...if you moved a horse from the U.S. to say Australia would they still puff up according to the US winter or would their bodies acclimate quickly enough to Aussie weather to not have them look like they just came out of the drier because of such fuzziness?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine has been shedding for about a month. Haha. The other 2 haven't really yet but they aren't too hairy.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie just started shedding!  Our daily currying has been getting a whole lot more hairy!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

My TWH started shedding two or three weeks ago, but more and more is coming. I can't wait for that slick, shiny, red coat to be back! She usually starts later than this by at least a month-- we're likely going to have a miserable summer...

My miniatures are still very, very, _very_ fuzzy though! They look like little furry bears.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

My TWH started shedding two or three weeks ago, but more and more is coming. I can't wait for that slick, shiny, red coat to be back! She usually starts later than this by at least a month-- we're likely going to have a miserable summer...

My miniatures are still very, very, _very_ fuzzy though! They look like little furry bears.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, working with Talyn today and noticed she has started shedding. She wasn't shedding at all yesterday. How's that for weird:think:.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine have! :lol:

I'm so excited! I want Selena's slicked out coat!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Diamond has been shedding just an eensy weensy itsy bitsy tiny bit - and I'm already super excited!! :lol: I love shedding season, for some reason. The only pony of mine I don't like to see shed is Oatsy - he gets bald in the summer! O.O Diamond always goes first, then Oats, then Cowboy - he holds onto his winter fuzzies for quite a while. Shame, because when he sheds out, he's a black beauty. He's a badass brown, so his color changes are wonderful


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been more excited about hair ingesting season than this year. Having 2 grey youngsters is going to be like getting presents! YAY! Merit has a lot more white hair in his face, I can't wait to see what he looks like under his woolies.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

YAY! Fayde has started to "fade" back into her roany cuteness. I can't wait to see how much roaning she gets this year. I *am* liking the breezy days we've been having lately...so I can let the wind carry the fuzz away so I don't have so much of it in my eyes, nose and mouth. 

Woo Hoo, spring is just around the corner!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope to get to see my horse tomorrow maybe and shed her out a bit...however we have another Alberta Clipper moving in so who knows how smart that is on my part haha


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

We just had a few days of spring weather preview, so all the horses at my barn have started shedding a little. Hopefully they don't get too far into it... there's a chance of snow later this week!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish my horses were shedding, but there's not even a hint of fur coming off! :-(


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Snow on the ground, temperature in the high teens at night and he's shedding!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

PaintHorseMares said:


> No shedding here, yet. Doesn't usually start until mid-March.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
well, Im right there with you I guess. I live upon a ridge where the wind blows 24/7 and its COLD. Mine will start shedding about mid april and then we will have to spray them off with a water hose for about four weeks straight and hope that our walkers loose that four inch long woolly mammoth layer that they usually hang on to till july.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

shedding??? shedding??? not for another 4 mouths or better its April or even late may before I start thinking shedding. But that's Montana. one to two weeks in July might see 100 but most of the summer mid-june to Oct. its highs of 80ish lows of 40ish


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to move to montana so bad I cant stand it......Im so jealous....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd like to go to Montana for the summers and have those nice mild days instead of spending from May to September over 100, but I'd like to keep a winter house here in Texas. After all, I can't complain about this winter. Average daily high temp has been in the low to mid 50's all winter long. Had a couple of cold spurts here and there where it snowed and dropped down to highs in the teens and 20's, but those have been few and far between. Also had some days that were well over 70.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Still have a wooly mammoth. Boy, I can't even begin to imagine how much hair I will have to remove this year. I've never seen a coat this thick on a TB.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes all three of my girls are shedding, Gypsy is the most. I think they are shedding more this year then they have in the past. I even get covered head to toe in fur!! Heck it's all over the seats in my '11 Silverado! When Gypsy roams the barn with me when I'm there she will come up to me and ask me to itch her. When I scratch her itchy spot my had to completely covered!! Soon this cold will be gone and trails here we come!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Come on TIME CHANGE!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine are now starting to fill brushes up with loose hair, however today, it snowed. Lots. Phooey!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Spoke too soon after a weekend in the 70s we are dropping back down to low 50s during the day and low 30s-20s at night. Windy and cloudy all week. Not a happy camper I was sooo looking forward to warm weather. Lol


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Spoke too soon after a weekend in the 70s we are dropping back down to low 50s during the day and low 30s-20s at night. Windy and cloudy all week. Not a happy camper I was sooo looking forward to warm weather. Lol


It was rain here today in the mid 40's now it's dropping and snow is coming, Wish it was the 70's here. Wanna get back to trail riding!!!


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

My boy started shedding about three weeks ago. She gets the thickest coat of all the horses at our barn. He is mostly white, so I have white hair all over EVERYTHING and can't seem to go to work without having to pick hair off my shirt from the hair that gets into my truck, lol. How do I post a pic and I can show how much came off the last time I groomed?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

when you reply go to "go advanced" instead of post quick reply and click on the little paperclip and click browse, pick your pictures, then click upload.


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks! I can't seem to find the pic now...my camera must have eaten it. I will get more pics soon.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Changed my mind, I'm relieved mine haven't started shedding! High of fifteen degrees today in lovely ol Iowa


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

With wind chill, It's been about 25 degrees these past few days, and it has rained and snowed  The horses are persistant though! Most have started to shed. For the next few months I will be covered in white hair from my gelding. My filly is clipped but she is shedding tiny little baby hairs.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I just noticed yesterday that my filly has started to shed like crazy! Looks like it is back to wearing my grubby jacket when i go out to work with them! Yay


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

My boy's been shedding since December. He started to get his coat in September and he got so fuzzy and warm he was sweating without ever having a blanket/rug. The birds are going to have nice warm nests come spring because I've been currying massive amounts of fur off him even with all the snow we've got on the ground and the below freezing temps at night.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, it decided to snow today, so don't any of my boys will be shedding soon! haha! Sometimes I really hate my "wonderful" and "predictable" Montana weather.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

My "wooly beast", hahaha, is really letting the hair go. I come in covered in red hair. It sticks to my neck and cleavage. She also hates the static shocks she gets every once and a while, hah! Luckily we don't have much hair to go. We only blanketed her when it was below freezing, but for some reason she didn't grow any hair this winter. Is that a genetic thing, or environmental?










She looks slick, but there's a lot of hair coming off! Especially her tummy, back, and butt.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Anybody else with paints/pintos have their horse's white shedding more than their color? Henny's white has longer and thicker hair and it's shedding out more than his colored areas. :lol:


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Always happens to me and the paints. I have no idea why the white hair does that. Sometimes I think it's because it's just easier to see when it sheds. But I definitely get that on the more spotty mares.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine is shedding already! It seems kind of early though... Oh well!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe because it's like light colors in the summer and dark colors in the winter? The white patches might be colder, so the hair grows thicker to compensate? It's pretty funny lol.


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Anybody else with paints/pintos have their horse's white shedding more than their color? Henny's white has longer and thicker hair and it's shedding out more than his colored areas. :lol:


YES!!! My horse has much longer and thicker hair in the white areas. That's very interesting that it's not just my horse who does that.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Anybody else with paints/pintos have their horse's white shedding more than their color? Henny's white has longer and thicker hair and it's shedding out more than his colored areas. :lol:


Yes, I have two Black & White Paint Mares and the girls white fur is shedding much worse the her black fur. Yes her white fur is longer as well. I noticed this too with their manes. Mea's mane is partly black and the white strands grow faster then the black strands. I also have a Sorrel solid Paint and her fur will not shed no where near as much as my other two girls.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I always noticed this with my paints too!

However I have a pally mare now and she just looks funny. I have never seen a horse shed as much as her or grow as much hair in the winter. You would think she had never spent a day in the cold in her life! In reality though she has lived here in ND her whole life, and yet she still puts on more hair in the winter than the horses that are brought up here from the warmer states. Odd.....


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ Our bay tobiano's white does this, too, but our almost all white tovero does not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Raina finally started shedding!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Jax has been really shedding for maybe two weeks now... the weather was too yuck to ride today, so I gave him a good currying and :shock:. I cleaned a layer of fur off of the curry at least 10 times, and my hands/wrists had a lovely winter coat by the end! :lol: When will the madness end?!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

The birds are going to have wonderfully warm nests come the spring.The one thing I hate about letting my horse grow his coat is how mangy he looks blowing it. It releases in clumps so he looks rather unsightly until it's all gone. I guess that's why a lot of people shave their horses.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

MIne just started! Yay!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully soon!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

My crazy Shetland Momma has finally started to shed!!!!! I look forward to great training progress with calming her down once she figures out how good a brushing feels when she's itchy!

And OMG Can't wait to see those little bears without their wooly mammoth costumes!!!! *dance*


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walterbb started shedding last week, so exciting! It's only the white that has started though.. blah I had a mouthful last night lol.


----------



## Terrorer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Chip*

Chip is really starting to shed..I should suspect a big bunch when I go at her with the shedding rake tomorrow. She's pretty shiny afterwards though. It's strange though, because I'm in Canada and it's been pretty brutal this winter, but then, because of the ice, they have all be stuck in...miserable too because of it.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Just noticed that they started today. Reminder to self to keep my mouth closed when I am currying it out.:shock:


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I brushed out enough fluff to knit a second horse, Buck's going to be smooth and shiny soon!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Foxy's shedding! Huge clumps of hair. Yay! finally get to see the dark chestnuty color coming out!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

None on my last reply, (2/15), but wow! Still full winter weather, but these two are now shedding like crazy! Dapples starting to show again in my Morgan, and Star's sorrel coat is getting shiny


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

We have a hairy little Icelandic that has been shedding like crazy for the last week. Hairs on breeches/coats are OK with me, but sure don't like when they get in my nose! Of course, can't use a gloved hand to wipe the hairs away as they are hairy too.


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a quick video of how much my boy is shedding...



And here's the hair I brought home to put out in empty onion bags for the birds to make nests...


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Click on the video for it to play...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not a REAL shed until you brush and the massive clumps of hair land in your mouth, therefore, NOT Spring...yet.
Yes, I KNOW that I'm mean, and I called you "ugly."


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Topaz and Kitty have started. It's all over the insides of their fleece!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey...only a few hairs flying at this point but I'll take what we can get and call it almost Spring!!!!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Paragon started to shed a few days ago. I love seeing big white "sheets" of hair where he rolls! Indy's blaze is just barely shedding, and Grady isn't at all yet, but soon I hope!


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

SOO excited my horses are all shedding!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Had the immense pleasure yesterday of deciding to brush them down again, uber windy, and had just put Vaseline on my lips.... Need I say more?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I only had one shedding. Now all 4 have started. My paint is shedding so bad, we were riding into the wind today and left a trail of hairs floating behind us on both sides. He's getting pretty serious. LOL!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My guy is finally shedding. Yey!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some of mine have started, some haven't. We still got at least another month to go of what COULD BE miserable winter, though. 
Hoepfully this is a good sign, though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Northernstar said:


> Had the immense pleasure yesterday of deciding to brush them down again, uber windy, and had just put Vaseline on my lips.... Need I say more?


Did you get called Furry Face? LOL


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My seven started a few weeks ago, but Excel especially is a hair machine right now. I can't run my hand down his neck without catching hair on my gloves. Molly....well, she covers herself with mud on a daily basis--she could be bald, for I know.

Off topic, but the farrier came yesterday to reset Excel's shoes and I rode him for the first time in a month today. In keeping with my vow to give up stirrups for Lent (though I'm not Catholic....), I hacked him without. I'm going to have some killer thighs by Easter; he was HOT! :lol:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My horse is lightly starting to shed. 
Yes! I'm soooo sick of winter, lol.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I had the first couple hairs get brushed to the ground. But its supposed to snow next week. Its just a tease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Ollie was a shedding mess today! It was pouring so I groomed and tacked him up Andy tacked him after our lunging and both times of grooming....wow! I could have made a pills for my car! The whole stall floor was covered in hair! Haha it felt so good to him today, he was very itchy


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

MissColors said:


> I had the first couple hairs get brushed to the ground. But its supposed to snow next week. Its just a tease.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate when they tease you!! We had a few weeks of warm weather and Henny was really beginning to let go of his hair. This week it's getting down to the 30's at night and he grew more fuzz! That hair is not budging right now. :? He needs the hair though, so I guess it's a good thing he's holding onto it.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I wore my carhartt coveralls and muck boots over my work clothes this morning when went to take care of my horses ,I still managed to get horse hair all over the work outfit! Kind of embarrassing to show up in the office and everyone point out that you apparently got dressed at the barn this morning!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

We've been having ridiculously warm weather (when it's supposed to be the coldest time of year for us!) and I noticed today that one of the girls has started to shed, just barely. Normally that's not happening until April/May!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

mine lost theirs about two weeks ago it was 80 degrees and then it started snowing!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

hmmm. Well, my appyX started shedding about two weeks ago, but my haffie filly hasn't shed a single hair, and she has the thicker coat by far. It's getting warm enough, so I figure the haffie just isn't very well calibrated.  We shall see.


----------



## DreamOfDrafts (Jan 6, 2013)

My miniature wooly mammoth has been blowing out gobs of coat since Jan. and still has enough on to not be shivering in 40 degrees. Im not sure he will ever slick out, and the BO is tired of getting balls of hair collecting on her back porch.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Ollie was a shedding mess today! It was pouring so I groomed and tacked him up Andy tacked him after our lunging and both times of grooming....wow! I could have made a pills for my car! The whole stall floor was covered in hair! Haha it felt so good to him today, he was very itchy


I was grooming foxy when it started pouring as well!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

My horse started shedding about a month ago....but he never gets real hairy anyway.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Jax is *still* shedding... I tried to curry him out today before his chiro appointment, but to no avail. By the end of the adjustment, he had shed clumps of hair all over himself... and the poor woman's hands! hehe.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My Paint and my half Arab have been shedding for at least a month. My Canadian has just started to release some of her wooly mammoth-like coat this week. Just got 24 cm of snow two days ago. But, I remember that the groundhog has predicted an early spring so I'm putting all my faith in the semi-large rodent's predilection.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

This came off my horse a few days ago...










... and I just got another identical pile off him today. He will be bald by spring.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

I have noticed my mare is beginning to shed (Not enough to break out the curry comb tho). She has a really velvety soft winter coat and I am really excited to see her summer coat. We got her in winter, so this is like Christmas for me


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, the haffie has started to shed,too. I ordinarily do NOT appreciate high speed wind...but when it comes to shedding time, it is your best friend...just remember your safety glasses to protect you from kamikaze hairs.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit has been shedding for about a month. OMG he wasn't even that fuzzy but hair is going EVERYWHERE. The more I brush the more he sheds. Last week my cousin's black horse rubbed his face all over Biscuit and he came away with half his face blonde!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh gosh my horse is getting worse every day. LOL.
I'm going to make a miniature horse with all that fur soon.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

My mare's been shedding for about a week and a half now. It's kind of funny, because she really did NOT grow a winter coat at all, but she's shedding like crazy now


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I was out at the horses last weekend. They're not shedding yet. I'm actually happy about that because we are getting a big storm right now. It's so bad that my boss told me (and my sister) not to come in to work.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

*hack*cough*hack*cough*👀 yes he's shedding!


----------



## GarretKaylaShi (Jan 7, 2013)

My horse is shedding, but its still in the 20s and 30s here! She has clumps of hair just sitting on her and no matter how much you brush, you just can't get it off, and it's awful for me, because i am allergic to horses (i just love horses to much to give them up because of my allergies)


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

yay



















Time for my secret shedding formula


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

-would like to know CS's secret shedding formula- I have a welsh pony who is a wooly mammoth right now LOL.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Kayella said:


> -would like to know CS's secret shedding formula- I have a welsh pony who is a wooly mammoth right now LOL.


 1 egg and 2 glops of veg oil with feed once a day for 12 days.. I do it in evening feed.
they shed out and Shine with no endless brushing.. they will look like you bushed for hours here we start the the formula the second week in march .. I will post pictures of Cody when I do


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

DOES IT LOOK LIKE IT:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Kreft123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah it's happening finally I got a very fury cob at the moment!!!!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana is shedding around his eyes!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, mine _were_ shedding....until we had 2 big snowstorms back to back. I know it's the hours of light that dictate shedding, but horses that were shedding before have mostly stopped. Where there were handfuls coming out, now I'm only getting the occasional stray hair :?.

Now watch, when it starts staying warm again, I'll go out one day and they'll all be naked LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier, mine were starting to shed, a brush full each day, then stupid winter came back! First a rain storm, I thought ok, it's going to melt this foot of snow on the ground, um no. That evening, it turned to snow and continued snowing for 2 days! Today is nice, but the horses must've decided to hold onto their fur, barely anything can be brushed off of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Two out of three of mine are shedding. It was 80 this weekend and needless to say, it looks like it snowed in Bo's paddock. Queen got curried ot really well today. She went from fuzzy to almost sleek. I love how her chestnut color is turning bright and shiny!


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I call my filly an Ugly Molting Bird. March is my least favorite month. Come on April!!

This was last year.
April, March, Feb


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Some of the horses I work with still look like this:
But of course the ones who started shedding are now freezing since a recent snowstorm -_-


----------



## SkyeMac (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm jealous of all you guys who have shedding horses! Mine's still a furball.... At least he's a little clipped haha


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My new QH mare didn't get a very thick winter coat this year... wonder if she will next year? But she's barely started shedding... barely. Most of her brown winter coat is gone, but some of it is still hanging on there and does not want to come off lol!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny is starting to shed again!! The more he sheds out, the lighter her gets. He's at a nice caramel color right now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, both mine are shedding. Yuck.:-x


----------

